# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  η Vassilios Shipping Co (Μιχαήλ Κουτλάκης) και τα πλοία της

## npapad

Ξεκινάω ένα νέο θέμα για την εταιρεία του Μιχαήλ Κουτλάκη ο οποίος φαίνεται να ξεκίνησε τέλη 1950 αρχές 1960. Σε κάποια σχετική ανάρτηση στο facebook είχα διαβάσει ότι αρχικά είχε ένα καΐκι το ΕΛΕΟΥΣΑ (100 τόνων) και κουβαλούσε γύψο από την πατρίδα του την Κάσο στον Πειραιά ενώ αργότερα πήρε και δεύτερο μεγαλύτερο καΐκι που λεγόταν ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ. Στην έρευνα μου βρήκα και ένα ακόμα φορτηγό μεταξύ 1957-1959 με όνομα ΖΑΤΟΥΝΑ ΠΟΛΗ (Γερμανικής κατασκευής του 1908) που φαίνονται σαν πλοιοκτήτες "Αφοί Κουτλάκη και Αφοί Θανόπουλοι" αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι ο ίδιος οπότε αυτά τα 3 δεν τα συμπεριέλαβα στη λίστα μέχρι να βρω περισσότερα στοιχεία. Κατόπιν συνέχισε με φορτηγά (συνεταιρικά με άλλους) ενώ γρήγορα μεταπήδησε στα μικρά δεξαμενόπλοια στα οποία έδινε ονόματα ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ και ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ με λατινική αρίθμηση. Η εταιρεία φαίνεται ακόμα να υπάρχει αλλά χωρίς πλοία καθώς τα τελευταία πουλήθηκαν πριν λίγα χρόνια.

Μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε τη λίστα με τα πλοία της εταιρείας *εδώ*. Προσθήκες και διορθώσεις όπως πάντα ευπρόσδεκτες !

----------

